# Show Rods, lil Stogie



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I like to build Show Rods, mostly Tom Daniel cars, but this one was fun.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice job Russel! It looks great! I collect the wierd showrod kits and I picked this one up when it was reissued. I'm not too keen on the Depth Charger that they're releasing next though...
I'm a big Tom Daniel fan! I've got the King Chopper that I've been slowly working on, and I've got most of the showrods. It's great that Rommels Rod,Bathtub Buggy, and Tijuana Taxi are back again. Let's hope they sell well so Revell will consider reissuing some more!

Chris.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

that's a hoot! What's the black thingy that looks like a hat? Oh wait, I just saw the horse's mouth. Any more pics?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Here is a pic of my Tom Daniel case, if I could figure out how to post the link to my photobucket page, I would. 
And Chris , I am super excited about all the new show rods coming out this year including the depth charger. Right now I am rebuilding a kookoo car, and building a bad medicine.








Thanks for looking.
Russell


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

That's a lot of models! Cool stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

SoleSky said:


> That's a lot of models! Cool stuff!:thumbsup:


and that's just the Daniel's Case. 

Please show us more!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Maybe this link will work.
http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm284/1970elcamino/

Russell


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah it did, holy cow! very nice work. Where the heck do you keep all of those?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

whimper...

Your cat looks slightly annoyed you're not stocking up on mice!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I've seen hobby shops with not as much merchandise......lots of them.....I'm so envious!


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

i wanna see more pics of that school bus dragster.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great job on Lil Stogie! I love the wild customs, too. Great collection!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

alex1485 said:


> i wanna see more pics of that school bus dragster.


If you follow that photobucket link , there is more pics of it.When I started with it, it was actually an ebay glue bomb.I was going to redo it like the original but I couldn't find the correct decals for it, so I went another direction with the WWII theme.
thanks for looking.
Russell


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh ok, didn't see that link... sorry!


----------



## big brian (Apr 21, 2009)

hell of a nice clean job


----------

